# Leopard 2 A4 Tank Diorama



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

I was not too sure where to post this but since it is a diorama I thought I would post it here. Here is my diorama featuring a Revell 1/72 Scale Leopard 2 A4 tank in a late winter/early spring setting. This is my first attempt at doing a armour model. and I think it turned out quite well. Here is a link to see more pics of this diorama on my site.

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/military-f36/

AZbuilder
John
*
Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

